# Men: what we like and love about them



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

VoxPopuli said:


> m'lady


you're doing it wrong... take a lesson from Cary Elwes


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Theres this boy in my calculus class and when someone passes him the attendance sheet he *always *says thank you and I'm in love


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

Gossip Goat said:


> Theres this boy in my calculus class and when someone passes him the attendance sheet he *always *says thank you and I'm in love


Thank You.







Did it work?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

VoxPopuli said:


> Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












you didn't wait till i passed you the attendance sheet, but u know what I forgive u


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

Gossip Goat said:


> you didn't wait till i passed you the attendance sheet


What sort of college even HAS attendance sheets?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

VoxPopuli said:


> What sort of college even HAS attendance sheets?


mine

speaking of which


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

Gossip Goat said:


> speaking of which


Aww, how nice. You be Taylor and I'll be the guy behind you making sure you're safe.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

VoxPopuli said:


> Aww, how nice. You be Taylor and I'll be the guy behind you making sure you're safe.
> 
> * *


The actual lyrics read: 

"Then you took me by surprise
You said, "I’ll never leave you alone."

Very fitting.


----------



## Kuroshin (Sep 16, 2016)

I love how he is always so charming. Whenever I throw an emotional upheaval, he'll know what to say to make me happy again. 
I like to be swept off by my man as he would hold me tight and never let me go for anyone or anybody :3


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

VoxPopuli said:


> Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, because you aren't Cary Elwes.


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

sweetraglansweater said:


> No, because you aren't Cary Elwes.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

VoxPopuli said:


>


only if you are hawt and handsome as fuck.

all others must resort to grand feats of masculine strength, chivarly or heap over butloads of cash...poetry may also apply.


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

sweetraglansweater said:


> all others must resort to grand feats of masculine strength, chivarly or heap over butloads of cash...poetry may also apply.


Yup, that's the point. I'm no Cary Elwes so I can't just say, "thanks" and hear the panties drop, I've actually gotta formulate a plan and execute it to perfection and maybe just maybe I'll get a kiss on the cheek.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

VoxPopuli said:


> Yup, that's the point. I'm no Cary Elwes so I can't just say, "thanks" and hear the panties drop, I've actually gotta formulate a plan and execute it to perfection and maybe just maybe I'll get a kiss on the cheek.


Dude, just so you know good looking people don't have it much easier, either. They might get a fuck but they don't get everlasting love, either. So you don't get kissed or fucked. So what. 

Your character will determine the kind of woman that sees your inner worth, not your looks or your perfectly exectued plans. You're just bitter because it isn't easy.

Guess what? I'm a semi-beautiful woman and it isn't easy for me, either. I can go out and suck cock any old day of the week, or case in point, get a married man to buy me lunch and offer me the thrill of being his European mistress. So what? Diamonds and lunch after an operatic matinee is nice but it's not love, it's not loyalty or devotion or partnership.

It's hard to find soulmates. It's easy to get panties to drop, one way or another. Get over it and stop pouting.


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Dude, just so you know good looking people don't have it much easier, either. They might get a fuck but they don't get everlasting love, either. So you don't get kissed or fucked. So what.
> 
> Your character will determine the kind of woman that sees your inner worth, not your looks or your perfectly exectued plans. You're just bitter because it isn't easy.
> 
> ...


Eh, this whole topic of conversation is likely the single most fruitless one there is in existence, but fuck that shit I'll bite anyways. First off given the demographic of this community half the guys would probably consider getting their cock sucked to be the best thing there is in life so dismissing that might be unconvincing to some. But even more fundamental is the fact that you're shooting for soul-mates and a lot of people are just shooting for someone they can eat lunch with so they don't have to be alone. I was talking to a girl earlier today who actually gets paid to eat on Skype with guys. It's actually a whole thing these days. THAT'S how lonely some people are. You're talking about finding a soul-mate and they just want a first date.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Heh, lonely guys. I'd feel much more sympathy for them if the same so-called lonely guys didn't then pathetically hit up my wife thinking she might be interested in more than friendship with them when she's just being nice.

Some deserve sympathy, most don't however.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Gossip Goat said:


> Theres this boy in my calculus class and when someone passes him the attendance sheet he *always *says thank you and I'm in love


Uhm... *yeah, you're weird


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

I love it when the nice and sweet assholes (./waves at ISTPs)leave bruises on me.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

VoxPopuli said:


> Eh, this whole topic of conversation is likely the single most fruitless one there is in existence, but fuck that shit I'll bite anyways. First off given the demographic of this community half the guys would probably consider getting their cock sucked to be the best thing there is in life so dismissing that might be unconvincing to some. But even more fundamental is the fact that you're shooting for soul-mates and a lot of people are just shooting for someone they can eat lunch with so they don't have to be alone. I was talking to a girl earlier today who actually gets paid to eat on Skype with guys. It's actually a whole thing these days. THAT'S how lonely some people are. You're talking about finding a soul-mate and they just want a first date.


These people need to up their standards. I'd rather eat all by myself, an awesome human being, than settle for mediocre. And anyone who settled for me as mediocre is insulting me a fuckton. 

I'm awesome and I deserve a man or woman who thinks so. So do you. So stfu and work on the self esteem. It makes you more attractive. <3


./drunk posts are baaaad


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

They make excellent metaphorical punching bags.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Jamaia said:


> Some things that I've seen that are both kind and respectful and actually helpful to homeless unemployed people to improve their situation and not just be fake-understanding, pity that allows or even pushes them to sink deeper into the outskirts of life, into passivity and helplessness, I think, are barbers giving free haircuts and dry cleaners offering washing the clothes for a job interview. Ok, these are little things that may or may not work or be applicable for homeless people, but what would be similar equalizing acts/convo that would help the lonely?


Ironically... PUA.




Jamaia said:


> Edit1 I suppose I'm wondering why @VoxPopuli isn't feeling this thread...
> Edit2 Ouch, I didn't notice the nails on the bat before.


Oh I love how the thread started, inspired me to trim my beard for a jawline emphasis, and eventually people will just respond to the title while ignoring all else and it will go back to it if we keep it live long enough,so it will go back to it. The truth is I have wanted an opportunity to use the Fitzroy reference ever since I saw VoxPopuli's nickname. Overall, I feel quite satisfied with the results.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> You're not a dog, but you're a "semi-beautiful woman" who "won't suck cock for just anybody"
> 
> 
> Feminist!


Darling, you smack of bitterness, which isn't becoming on a boy like you. Maybe you can ask Vox to go halvsies on a Skypecam girl over brunch, that way you can afford it.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Oh I love how the thread started, inspired me to trim my beard for a jawline emphasis, and eventually people will just respond to the title while ignoring all else and it will go back to it if we keep it live long enough,so it will go back to it. The truth is I have wanted an opportunity to use the Fitzroy reference ever since I saw VoxPopuli's nickname. Overall, I feel quite satisfied with the results.


Hey now, you're one of the Chosen. You can't be trimming your beard! Gotta grow that payot out long and proud.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Hey now, you're one of the Chosen. You can't be trimming your beard! Gotta grow that payot out long and proud.


What was that? I couldn't hear you over the sound of cracking delicious lobster legs.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Darling, you smack of bitterness, which isn't becoming on a boy like you. Maybe you can ask Vox to go halvsies on a Skypecam girl over brunch, that way you can afford it.


I was just quoting you!

Smacking is always fine when it's out of love, not spite. 

This thread got really derailed anyway. I don't see how often men are over really praised on being 'beautiful' people very much besides that, why are we similarly calling men done in a thread dedicated to them?


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Tropes said:


> What was that? I couldn't hear you over the sound of cracking delicious lobster legs.





















rofl....


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> Of course :: The only male-sac(s) worth addressing (via) _high-functioning_ testosterone are Alpha Male(s) -- the most disgusting, hairiest (&) raunchy with a sufficient B.O. (&) unshaven armpit(s) to stuff the female(s) face in. Of course - all in appearance + aesthetics. The rest could arguably be androgynous.
> 
> 
> * *


wait wait...I think I'm getting you now.

you are attracted to these kinds of men? am I right? or am I missing something?


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

@Catwalk those were some of the most Slavic pictures I've seen ever  And I think I've made a comment just like that before, your pictures that time too...
@sweetraglansweater we aren't talking about the homeless!
@Tropes I'm sure we can do better than PUA. PUA would be the adrenaline-fueled pep talk (and I think it can go wrong) but what are the gently uplifting free haircuts? Is this thread one of them like I think @sweetraglansweater intended? Or is this doing the opposite to some? Like, you know, the barber introducing a new style that makes those who can afford it feel so much better about themselves, but making those who can't spend their money on a new haircut/who can't trim their beards feel even worse in comparison? @sweetraglansweater As you can see we aren't talking about the homeless, we've moved on to HAIRCUT.

And


sweetraglansweater said:


> wait wait...I think I'm getting you now.
> 
> you are attracted to these kinds of men? am I right? or am I missing something?


She's joking again.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I seriously can't even understand this thread! it makes no sense to me!

I keep trying to read through and follow it but it makes no fucking sense to me!

Somehow threads about gender politics always seem to turn into PUA posts about nice guys and women not putting out or something :bored:


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Jamaia said:


> @Catwalk those were some of the most Slavic pictures I've seen ever
> @sweetraglansweater we aren't talking about the homeless!
> @Tropes I'm sure we can do better than PUA. PUA would be the adrenaline-fueled pep talk (and I think it can go wrong) but what are the gentle free haircuts?
> 
> ...


oh  because I was about to be like this:


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

sweetraglansweater said:


> This thread is for all the PerC men out there, especially the neo-con sympathizing ones that feel like SJWs, feminists and society in general (women) are ganging up on them.


we're used to the abuse.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Jamaia said:


> And
> 
> She's joking again.


Not this time -- these are only male(s) I find to appear to be masculine -- as they engage in daily high-functioning (Se)-activities / ju-jitsu (&) high-functioning combat (&) irrational violence -- the strongest contrast (via) female-meatbags (&) male meatbags.

The closest male-humanoid(s) to the neanderthal. A flimsy male-specimen in a business suit is not masculine to myself. This is all a subjective perspective. Arguably, we are around equal. I would fight a male in a business suit .. These Slavic brutes (??) Not a chance.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Here is another good one :: I feel very feminine looking at them -- on average a Metrosexual Depp or CEO would not do this. Although -- I tend to find some Asian male(s) [while they engage in Se activities] to also be rather feminine -- until they get disgusting + irrationally violent (&) do not shower. Look at the figher(s) -- then those men in the audience, lol. Are you scared of those audience dudes .. (?) No brute vibe from them.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> Here is another good one :: I feel very feminine looking at them -- on average a Metrosexual Depp or CEO would not do this. Although -- I tend to find some Asian male(s) [while they engage in Se activities] to also be rather feminine -- until they get disgusting + irrationally violent (&) do not shower. Look at the figher(s) -- then those men in the audience, lol. Are you scared of those audience dudes .. (?) No brute vibe from them.







damn girl...all I want is one of these ^ But all the good ones be wanting thin Asian girls. Damn.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Catwalk said:


> [mma video]


and now I just want to destroy something beautiful.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

dp


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Lol, people walking by me are taking a second look  (uhm, because of the commando hoods and mma, ok, joke is bad and timing not perfect, moving on...) Ahahaha and the girl next to me is reading a book titled "Gender Equality" 

Right so you @Catwalk like and love it about men when they can physically dominate you and you love it when it shows on their appearence / behavior, but you don't necessarily love the ridiculous commando hood wearing cigarette smoking crotch selfies on the internet posting dude. I bet he spend a lot of time on getting that picture done. 

Catwalk is extreme, but I do think physical maneuver skills are essential things to adore in men .


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Jamaia said:


> @Tropes I'm sure we can do better than PUA.


Pfft, I leave @Reality Check a gift and you have to introduce scissors into the picture. I am not sure if that's an echo or the thread just queefed.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

DudeGuy said:


> and now I just want to destroy something beautiful.


So do I, so here I will: 

* *




KillJoys is better then Dark Matters

* *




What? I find fanboyism beautiful. 

* *




This post will be so weird to understand after the next time you change your avy.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Reality Check said:


> A lover can tuirn into a provider but a provider cannot turn into a lover.
> 
> On that note, I will use the Single Mum as an example (yes I know I'm gonna be flamed).
> 
> ...


I feel like I agree. Yours is a bit cynical but there is an underlying premise.

Let's, however, take out the intense polarity.

What if we had a war-widow, for instance, who, through no fault of her own, lost her husband and had children to provide for. 

Does your philosophy apply to her as well?


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> ^I feel like this is the lowest stage in the animus progression that Carl Jung describes for feminine development.
> 
> I think at the end of the day it's summed up with the Elektra complex. You're attracted to your parental figure deep down...
> 
> ...


Ahhh, I see what you are doing now. I was not addressing myself personally.

It seem(s) we are on the wrong axis -- what I prefer for coitus is _differential_ from 'relationship' wise; my sexuality varies all over the place - so I will not discuss that (&) what I feel is 'masculine' is not tied to my preference(s).

--> An Alpha Male + MMA brute is superb for a nice rape fantasy (Via) high-functioning ovulation + fetilization period(s) -- I would not envision Tech guy [lol], or a male in a business suit working for State Farm [sorry]. 

My ideal male is *Stephen Hawking* (e.g., intellectualism + high-functioning cognitive capacity (&) of course; my now [deceased] philosophizing husband(s) from the 1600s. While I consider the MMA + high-functioning militant type(s) as the most masculine -- I consider them on the opposite spectrum; rather tedious (&) the least compatible [lack of mutualistic interests] - as they remind me of knuckle-dragger(s).

What could I possibly do with a_ high-functioning _masculine brute .. (?) They are _untrainable_ (!) I have no interest(s) in _permanently_ lassoing them. He may be 100% confident -- that is sexy; but it ain't always masculine. My strength is mental + cognition -- not sawing male specimen(s) to pieces (via) high-functioning (Se).


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

@Tropes Ok, Provider apparently is linked to social status, success etc., which I'm not really thinking of right now as my gut reaction to the question "What does it feel like?" is that it is like enveloping, humming warmth. Like a warm blanket or a campfire at night. It feels relaxing and comforting. Grounding and secure. 

Yeah not sure if I'm still describing the same thing. I think I am. I do think it does circle back to physical arousal/attraction, even though you'd define them as separate. 


@Catwalk the question, though, was what you love and like about masculinity (or men). Are you describing what you think is masculinity or what you like and love about it?


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> Ahhh, I see what you are doing now. I was not addressing myself personally.
> 
> It seem(s) we are on the wrong axis -- what I prefer for coitus is _differential_ from 'relationship' wise; my sexuality varies all over the place - so I will not discuss that (&) what I feel is 'masculine' is not tied to my preference(s).
> 
> ...


i can't pretend to follow your intricate ways of thinking. you are really quite the femme fatale in both style and wit. i applaud you.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Jamaia said:


> I get that you're digging into the very core of (your perception of) masculinity. To me the narcissistic stupidity is too much to see through, they're self-destructive in a bad way. (Ofc this wasn't there in all of the pics.)
> 
> The humanitarian warrior vibe however is absolutely irresistible The Power of Imagery in War « CSS Blog Network


Indeed - but; for myself -- I would considering him ''_softening_,'' up, lol. Which seem(s) to be what the photo is trying to reflect -- a masculine brute showing a soft side; that is _feminization_ + slow treading toward(s) the feminine-spectrum. That is why it is so attractive + iconic. Look at him, lol. A child.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> Indeed - but; for myself -- I would considering him ''_softening_,'' up, lol. Which seem(s) to be what the photo is trying to reflect -- a masculine brute showing a soft side; that is _feminization_ + slow treading toward(s) the feminine-spectrum. That is why it is so attractive + iconic. Look at him, lol. A child.


I don't think a man handing out water to a kid is feminization. I think that's just human kindness and it happens to be in a man's body who happens to be wearing a uniform.

Why do we conflate good manners, kindness and graciousness with femininity? The feminine and all things female can be utterly devoid of those traits. Graciousness may be a masculine virtue because they, as the physically stronger sex, don't "need" to extend graciousness. They could take and take from weaker persons but instead they offer themselves as servants. The very idea of graciousness is someone who has much and gives much to those with little with no thought of themselves. That virtue, in my opinion, is a masculine as they come.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> I feel like I agree. Yours is a bit cynical but there is an underlying premise.
> 
> Let's, however, take out the intense polarity.
> 
> ...


No the philosophy does not apply, a woman who stayed loyal to someone who gave their life for their country is a different story. 

Of course she may still be looking for a provider, but the alarm bells would not be ringing around her as much. There is no one size fits all unfortunately. All we can do is see what people have a tendancy to do and go by that.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Reality Check said:


> No the philosophy does not apply, a woman who stayed loyal to someone who gave their life for their country is a different story.
> 
> Of course she may still be looking for a provider, but the alarm bells would not be ringing around her as much. There is no one size fits all unfortunately. All we can do is see what people have a tendancy to do and go by that.


Okay, now I've lost respect for your argument because it sounds entirely arbitrary.

Just because someone is a widow and was loyal in body to her husband does not mean you know their interior heart and motives were characterized by a love of loyalty or more, a love of the one they were loyal to. She could be a proud woman, a prude, pulling her dutiful weight for appearances alone and it just happened that fate granted her the passage of her husband's death. 

Furthermore, how do you know that her needs wouldn't outweigh her morals?

Take the story of Cinderella. The widowed father marries a WIDOWED mother with two of her own children, thinking this kind figure would be empathetic to poor Cinderella's plight...(in many retellings the step mother loved her first husband but married the second for convenience, to provide for her daughters). How wrong Cinderella's father was! Grief made the step-mother's heart cruel and calculating. 

The moral of the story is chillingly clear: those who may appear "victims" of circumstance on the surface can be just as opportunistic and wily as the next person. In fact, they have more reason to be this way since they have bit rock bottom. 

I can't believe you would seriously think a widow could be any less of a hunter than a single mother. Or that there couldn't be a single mother who married on principle of love.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Reality Check said:


> A lover can tuirn into a provider but a provider cannot turn into a lover.


Did Jacob not end up loving Leah though she was not his first love? He learned to love the ugly sister, who was a provider of children and hearth and home.

Sometimes gratitude begets love.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Somewhere in there there's a hidden "Your dad" Joke.
> 
> But this conversation does bring to mind something I am curious about:
> @Jamaia @sweetraglansweater & @Catwalk
> Within the good ol' attraction to The Lover vs The Provider archetypes, how is the attraction to the later experienced? Attraction to the first easily conjures an idea of raw physical arousal, but is the later experienced as a form of attraction at all? Or is it more like a rudimentary calculations in the back of the head? That moment of finding out a man can be a good provider and wanting him slightly more for it... What does that feel like?


Good provider(s) do not exist. If they do -- they are flocked by many female specimen(s) to which I immediately become repulsed. If many female(s) want him - he ain't no good. I learned this nonsense in middle school. The _adaptable_ provider(s) -- not ''good,'' are down there with Stephen Hawking // Tech-guy.

What is ''good,'' will change -- it is nonsense putting such idealistic egg(s) in one basket. 

They may be sexually + physically repulsive -- but the cognition is more important -- try to have a no-hand(s) orgasm. That is not physical - it is mental. :cooler: 


_“No one can resist the idea of a crippled genius”. _— Stephen Hawking


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

VoxPopuli said:


> Is everyone here a loyal advocate of Ayn Rand or just when it comes to the dating world?


I wouldn't touch that lady with a _ten foot pole_. And I like cold blooded bitches.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> .


Why do you constantly do this?

edit; You have done this exact thing many many many times. I'm curious as to the aim and what you hope it will accomplish. 

I don't generally mind private messages, but you did this in a public forum, I asked why on a public forum, so perhaps you can respond on a public forum. 

I do not understand quoting people and then deleting it.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> I don't think a man handing out water to a kid is feminization. I think that's just human kindness and it happens to be in a man's body who happens to be wearing a uniform.
> 
> Why do we conflate good manners, kindness and graciousness with femininity? The feminine and all things female can be utterly devoid of those traits. Graciousness may be a masculine virtue because they, as the physically stronger sex, don't "need" to extend graciousness. They could take and take from weaker persons but instead they offer themselves as servants. The very idea of graciousness is someone who has much and gives much to those with little with no thought of themselves. That virtue, in my opinion, is a masculine as they come.


It is a spectrum -- no female + male is ''entirely,'' masculine + feminine -- although, I would consider the ''Humanitarian,'' aspect a _feminine _quality that in which is a sub-set of 'human traits' -- these are not biological. There is nothing _wrong_ with destruction + violence (&) lack of mercy - as it destroys + makes way for the new. I am _Entropist_ -- so I support this. Flourishing (via) disorder.

To myself, masculinity is resistance. Assigning feminine trait(s) onto the masculine is not 'wrong,' nor bad -- which, such thinking could hinder the separation + emphasis on 'kindness / graciousness' (&) splitting them into categories. 

What separate(s) feminine from masculine then -- if they are on a spectrum; one must be in the far extreme + opposition -- (?) If not, most male(s) -- as I stated earlier, would be a reflection of more ''in-the-middle'' + androgynous trait(s). My earlier post(s) -- was to show as as ''extreme,'' + radical opposition as I could - a Slavic + disgusting brute. If I did not - I do not see how the average male is ''masculine,'' to an extent to which I personally do not acquire the same characteristics to some degree to which I would willingly adopt a full feminine [opposite] position to the male - but, I am not a trans by any means.

The Slavic + disgusting brute make(s) me feel '_feminine_' for example -- while the average male does not, lol. Just makes me feel like another humanoid. This all a matter of opinion - some individual(s) like to move --> specific [traits] traditionally assigned to 'masculine + feminine' at whim. 


No, 'emotional' could be masculine; it is the reflection of the male -- so what, all female(s) are now 'masculine' .. No (!), They feminine -- I would go as far as to associate logic / reason more toward(s) the feminine spectrum (e.g., INTP males) for example - than toward(s) the masculine spectrum. Which seem(s) rather emotional.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> It is a spectrum -- no female + male is ''entirely,'' masculine + feminine -- although, I would consider the ''Humanitarian,'' aspect a _feminine _quality that in which is a sub-set of 'human traits' -- these are not biological. There is nothing _wrong_ with destruction + violence (&) lack of mercy - as it destroys + makes way for the new. I am _Entropist_ -- so I support this. Flourishing (via) disorder.
> 
> To myself, masculinity is resistance. Assigning feminine trait(s) onto the masculine is not 'wrong,' nor bad -- which, such thinking could hinder the separation + emphasis on 'kindness / graciousness' (&) splitting them into categories.
> 
> ...


Yes, we are all waves on a spectrum of light, color and sound.

But I disagree that these tendencies and traits are hedged to either masculinity or femininity. They are reflections of G-d who is Unity. It begins to border on objectification to label the ethos and pathos of the human soul as one or another.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Yes, we are all waves on a spectrum of light, color and sound.
> 
> But I disagree that these tendencies and traits are hedged to either masculinity or femininity. They are reflections of G-d who is Unity. It begins to border on objectification to label the ethos and pathos of the human soul as one or another.


Then I fail to see what this thread is positing (via) ''masculine,'' qualities -- or do you just 'male-ness,' (e.g., sex-based differences) .. (??)

Edit; I am an irreligious gnostic atheist -- thus, do not subscribe to this. Perhap(s) it should discontinue here.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I want to return this thread to it's original purpose...

I like how guys don't hold grudges with each other. It's kinda a stereotype but absolutely true, if guys have a problem with each other they just address it right away in a straightforward manner, it might get heated but afterwards the matter is over with. There is even a good chance they'll be completely cool with each other.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> Then I fail to see what this thread is positing (via) ''masculine,'' qualities -- or do you just 'male-ness,' (e.g., sex-based differences) .. (??)
> 
> Edit; I am a gnostic atheist -- thus, do not subscribe to this. Perhap(s) it should discontinue here.


I wasn't trying to cause offense and forgive me if I have. I'm fine with you having your ideals and definitions of masculinity. Agree to disagree, let's say? 

I think male-ness and masculinity is mysterious in its many forms. They have all the same kindred feelings as we (the sensitivity to beauty, the tenderness of heart, grief, pain, sorrow, love of lore, love of love, anger, bitterness, strife, grace etc). But how they emulate these emotions is entirely male, a polar reflection of our own. There is no one 'trait' of masculinity I could put my finger to but the carriage of the way the male sex lives and breaths the same air as I is familial as it is foreign.* A note a on a different instrument produces a sound entirely its own yet corroborates to make a sweet harmony when played alongside another.*


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

I know I love me some annoying dudes. ./swoon 

[Alert] Not even being sarcastic.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Catwalk said:


> No, 'emotional' could be masculine; it is the reflection of the male -- so what, all female(s) are now 'masculine' .. No (!), They feminine -- I would go as far as to associate logic / reason more toward(s) the feminine spectrum (e.g., INTP males) for example - than toward(s) the masculine spectrum. Which seem(s) rather emotional.


Ehm. I think you are biased by seeking of your polar opposite.

Tell me about some lady among the founders logic.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_logic

Lately I viewed lecture about libertarian psychology, being the most rationalist of all compared political-philosophical identities thus most masculine (also having highest male/female ratio).



> 2) On reasoning and emotions:* Libertarians have the most “masculine” style, liberals the most “feminine.”* We used Simon Baron-Cohen’s measures of “empathizing” (on which women tend to score higher) and “systemizing”, which refers to “the drive to analyze the variables in a system, and to derive the underlying rules that govern the behavior of the system.” Men tend to score higher on this variable. Libertarians score the lowest of the three groups on empathizing, and highest of the three groups on systemizing. (Note that we did this and all other analyses for males and females separately.) *On this and other measures, libertarians consistently come out as the most cerebral, most rational, and least emotional.* On a very crude problem solving measure related to IQ, they score the highest. Libertarians, more than liberals or conservatives, have the capacity to reason their way to their ideology.


The Largest Study Ever of Libertarian Psychology | The Righteous Mind

Basically the same in video.





Basically we INTPs males are so masculine, we do not have the need to try to convince anyone by acting like ape.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Okay, now I've lost respect for your argument because it sounds entirely arbitrary.
> 
> Just because someone is a widow and was loyal in body to her husband does not mean you know their interior heart and motives were characterized by a love of loyalty or more, a love of the one they were loyal to. She could be a proud woman, a prude, pulling her dutiful weight for appearances alone and it just happened that fate granted her the passage of her husband's death.
> 
> ...


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Jamaia said:


> Would you mind clarifying the bolded, were you saying you do have same (androgynous) characteristics as the average male, so being with them does not make you feel especially feminine?


I consider anything [extremely] ''masculine,'' that which is intimidating or hostile -- it must be extreme; masculinity make(s) me want to back down - not compete (via) high-functioning competition(s). 

I like challenge(s).

Does a skinny Tech male + grocery store bagger, or a dude in a suit with a 150 IQ make me feel less masculine + steering even more toward(s) the feminine spectrum.. (?) Not much so lol. I would like to challenge them + grow them + learn with them; if I lose the challenge -- I am coming back harder; not shriving away. I am going to fight them + test them. This is coming from an XNTJ-female brain.

I would not compete with a Slavic 300 IB knuckle-dragger. That is nonsense -- (&) indeed, why I draw such a 'hard' + strong comparison.

That is like standing next to Kim Jong Un - I would not feel any more 'feminine' in his presence -- just like a normal humanoid; like the rest of meatsac(s) standing there looking.



> I also think the humanitarian aspect would indeed be feminine if masculinity and femininity are viewed as absolutes, as sets of traits and as polar opposites, since a soldier would of course be in trouble for being too merciful and kind. The article was describing the photo (of the soldier passing the water bottle to the boy) and the likes as propagandist imagery used to persuade the public, when really it's war and there's nothing cutesy about it, and indeed for that use it would be important to water the brutality as much as possible and emphasize the opposite traits.. But couldn't masculinity and femininity be also filters through which other human traits are portrayed? There could be masculine and feminine acts of kindness? Or does that not make sense?


I do not view masculine / feminine in absolute(s), but in extremes - since most is culturalized-ritualized ape-think _sans_ sex-based characteristics -- however, if they are not on said spectrum (&) thus, come in ''degrees,'' to how to we discern when we are talking about 'men' or 'women'.

Ex; (1) -->

Introversion <----------------> Ambiversion <----------------> Extroversion :: 

[Human traits] ---> _Masculine_ <---|-------||-->[Everyone] <--|||--------||||---> _Feminine_ ::

*| *= Slavic brute / hostile / psychopathic brute

*||* = Average male(s)

*|||* = Average female(s)

_*||||*_ = wet noodle.


But *|* + *||||* - draw(s) a hard distinction *::* a Slavic brute demonstrate(s) that I am _less masculine _ (&) - but this does not imply I am _extremely _feminine (e.g., acquiring all feminine attributes). This is why the average male-specimen does not make me feel 'feminine' - or like anything; just humaniod. ''Everyone,'' fluctuates constantly on the spectrum interchanging -- it is constantly in movement (via) specific localities / state-of-affairs (&) circumstance (&) non-absolute to which we can subscribe either characteristics in the opposition to either side at will (e.g., cultural flux).

I believe most humaniod(s) fall under ''human,'' -- and stretching further into the extremes; not 'absolutes' -- almost become _sub_-human (&) reductionist. A female that acquires 100% feminine attributes would not flourish -- she is a wet noodle (&) a male that does not display any form of 'softness,' associated on the femininty spectrum is incompatible with humanity. 

Consider :: (Fe) -- ISFJ (vs) ESTP + gender based ratio. 

Consider *::* Boiling pasta + uncooked pasta.


In respects, I fail to see what the photo was demonstrating -- a male displaying a human characteristic .. (?) Is giving a child a water bottle a ''masculine,'' display of affection .. (?) Anyone can do that, lol. Or are you hinting that the [bruality] of war is masculine - thus, the male disengaging to do something humanitarian is consider 'human' -- which further addresses / optimizes my point of what I posited earlier.

I view 'masculine + feminine,' as sub-categories of human traits -- rather than ''separate,'' of human traits. That in which, no female + male falls on the 100% spectrum. Thus, photo seem(s) to demonstrate ''masculine + feminity,'' on a spectrum (via) displaying humanitarian gesture(s). A masculine male moving [|] closer to [||] leaning toward(s) feminization. 

If not, it is more so we focus on the male -- rather than the _humanitarian act_.

To further drop the confusion(s) -- I see no reason to label any action such as this masculine / feminine - but rather just a ''human thing,''. 




> Another thing I was still wondering is, you are saying the extreme masculinity makes you feel feminine... Yet the pics and videos were all about (I'm presuming) males attempting to impress/intimidate other males. If looking at them makes you feel feminine, then aren't you presuming something outside of the image, I mean aren't you assuming they would recognize your extreme femininity and that they would relate to you differently because of that? What the pictures are saying "we will destroy you", if it draws out the feminine in you then you are thinking they don't really mean you.


I believe what is 'masculine' is to the extent of which I also do not feel masculine -- and then extremely feminine; that in which I cannot compete with -- or challenge; as a [woman]. I am speaking from an XNTJ-female perspective -- to which the average male make(s) me feel un-feminine (&) or more so on a more equal barring.

I also believe a 100% _high-functioning _Slavic-brute would consider me ''feminine,'' + highly feminine - which taking himself into consideration. While the average male seem(s) to view me as more ''manly,'' than anything else or ''too much like him,'' - that is until I feminized (via) induced purposeful manipulation of certain characteristics to which all do not feel necessarily innate.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

To continue the line of thought @OrangeAppled started...

Men look a lot more diverse facially, and in somewhat of a circular fashion, If you look at the places we put our physical ideals on sale, like male models vs female models, male actors vs female actors, you find that males can look a lot more facially diverse while still remaining attractive. There are still features that repeat themselves, but they are less dominating in the overall form of the face. Facial hair also provides a lot more room for differences then make up does (Obviously in theory makeup could allow someone to paint a Picasso using different foundations on their cheeks, but I mean more in terms of how it is commonly used).


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> I consider anything [extremely] ''masculine,'' that which is intimidating or hostile -- it must be extreme; masculinity make(s) me want to back down - not compete (via) high-functioning competition(s).
> 
> I like challenge(s).
> 
> ...


someone help me de-code what she is saying. Literally hurts for me to think like this. @SilverFalcon, can your INTP mind deduce what is being written?

Someone NT-ish or 5w4 explain this to me??


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

im just going to come out and say it, since no other guy has the balls to do so. honestly the only good thing about being a guy is having a penis. lets face it, having a penis is awesome. that's pretty much it.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

VoxPopuli said:


> *I* give *YOU *grief? Are you sure you've not got that a little backwards here..












god, you complain SO much when I compliment you that if I didn't know better I'd think you were Jewish!


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Macrosapien said:


> im just going to come out and say it, since no other guy has the balls to do so. honestly the only good thing about being a guy is having a penis. lets face it, having a penis is awesome. that's pretty much it.


you're one of the helicopter pilots, aren't ya? ;D


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

sweetraglansweater said:


> someone help me de-code what she is saying. Literally hurts for me to think like this. @SilverFalcon, can your INTP mind deduce what is being written?
> 
> Someone NT-ish or 5w4 explain this to me??


Masculine/Feminine can only be meaningful when they are distinct from each other, otherwise saying that something is masculine or feminine doesn't mean much of anything. She isn't using them as black and white absolutes, but rather as extreme points of either ends of a spectrum in which you can chart the grey. That distinction - the point where it becomes extreme enough to define the extremes - is made for her when she can no longer place herself on the spectrum.

She can see herself giving water to a child, any person with water and a child nearby can give water to a child, so there's nothing to define that person as masculine or feminine or anything in particular. She can not as easily see herself doing violent militia training, or whatever the Slavic thing was (I haven't watched yet), which is why that is alienating and distinct enough from her experience to be placed in the masculine extreme.


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

sweetraglansweater said:


> god, you complain SO much when I compliment you that if I didn't know better I'd think you were Jewish!


We have the worst sense of humor conflict in existence.

Here, as a peace offering I took this picture of an old school weaving book at the Art Institute of Chicago because it made me think of you even though you don't do that currently.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Macrosapien said:


> im just going to come out and say it, since no other guy has the balls to do so. honestly the only good thing about being a guy is having a penis. lets face it, having a penis is awesome. that's pretty much it.


Are you so hard on your own sex??


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

@Macrosapien if you don't use that opportunity for a sexual pun the fabric of space might implode... Quick! Plug the hole before everything in existence gets sucked in!


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

VoxPopuli said:


> We have the worst sense of humor conflict in existence.
> 
> Here, as a peace offering I took this picture of an old school weaving book at the Art Institute of Chicago because it made me think of you even though you don't do that currently.


^^^perfect example of why I love men...

because they will remember the tiniest detail about you when you're talking and you think they aren't listening and then bring it up a year later randomly in the middle of a conflict to remind you that despite your wretched ways they still care

*hugs*










^ heh heh, INTJ/INTP friendship perfectly summed. Guess which cat is the INTJ...heh hehe


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Tropes said:


> @Macrosapien if you don't use that opportunity for a sexual pun the fabric of space might implode... Quick! Plug the hole before everything in existence gets sucked in!


Plug the hole?

Really?

I'm gonna plotz now...


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Masculine/Feminine can only be meaningful when they are distinct from each other, otherwise saying that something is masculine or feminine doesn't mean much of anything. She isn't using them as black and white absolutes, but rather as extreme points of either ends of a spectrum in which you can chart the grey. That distinction - the point where it becomes extreme enough to define the extremes - is made for her when she can no longer place herself on the spectrum.


It is simply that -- although, it run(s) into conflict as we are talking in opinion(s), rather than anything else - I recognize a nerdy Tech guy could cause (X)-female's position on the degree to shift much more so than mine; as he just look(s) like a hairer version of myself with a phallus - as it is all subjective gibberish.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Masculine/Feminine can only be meaningful when they are distinct from each other, otherwise saying that something is masculine or feminine doesn't mean much of anything. She isn't using them as black and white absolutes, but rather as extreme points of either ends of a spectrum in which you can chart the grey. That distinction - the point where it becomes extreme enough to define the extremes - is made for her when she can no longer place herself on the spectrum.
> 
> She can see herself giving water to a child, any person with water and a child nearby can give water to a child, so there's nothing to define that person as masculine or feminine or anything in particular. She can not as easily see herself doing violent militia training, or whatever the Slavic thing was (I haven't watched yet), which is why that is alienating and distinct enough from her experience to be placed in the masculine extreme.


sooo wait... @Catwalk...what about us women who are feminine (halfway at least. Maybe I flatter myself) who have done this type of training? I had to do SERE and combat training and mixed martial arts training for several years as a Marine...does that make me masculine? 

Not trying to antagonize. Sincerely trying to understand if your scale is specific to you/relative to others...?


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> sooo wait... @Catwalk...what about us women who are feminine (halfway at least. Maybe I flatter myself) who have done this type of training?


What makes you '_feminine_' or are you referring to sex-based difference(s) .. (??) 




> I had to do SERE and combat training and mixed martial arts training for several years as a Marine...*does that make me masculine*?


*Exactly* - :cooler: || From my biased POV; I simply say it make(s) you a female that engages in _high-functioning_ culturally _masculinized_ activities. This does not imply you are _non_-female - [androgynous] or some type of transsexual.

As I pointed with the Slavic brute(s) -- I consider them the epitome of 'maleness' (re: testosterone) || That in which, if we are talking about associated 'traditionally feminine' attributes - to which I would feel the most _feminized_ in their presence - I believe this can occur with a feminized-male. (e.g., whimpy (vs) bully). Although, standing next to you engaging in masculinized activities such as _high-functioning_ combat training would not make me feel _feminized _- as you are devoid of high-functioning testosterone (&) do not acquire the same attributes as the 'male'.

I would associate you with a '_masculinized _female'. That in which makes you _intimidating_ as you *mimic* the attribute(s) most affiliated with a high-functioning masculinized male - as I do not acquire the same amount(s) of skill-sets to compete confidently (&) levelled - which would require what is culturally referred to as a feminine '_submission_'.

Note :: My spectrum stated applies to 'locality (&) circumstance,' -- rather than a fixed, endless position. I see no reasoning why you cannot be a 'masculinized' female in (X) location - and feminized female in another - all in which do not effect your 'femaleness' - or already acquired femininity.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> What makes you '_feminine_' or are you referring to sex-based difference(s) .. (??)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. I think I follow.

Just going to put this out there but at 4' 11" 110lbs Im not very intimidating despite my masculizised training. I kind of make for a very sucky version of masculinity since all the martial arts in the world still doesn't make chikken wing arms any stronger


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Macrosapien said:


> im just going to come out and say it, since no other guy has the balls to do so. honestly the only good thing about being a guy is having a penis. lets face it, having a penis is awesome. that's pretty much it.


Only when it is in between someone's breasts.

I always like it when women see it for the first time and they are like :shocked:

Or at least, that's usually how it is for me.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> is this like, a tribute to men or your super right wing American political party which you can't possibly be a part of because you're European? Not sure?


Biggest Irony is that the Trump character he adores is just a Neo-Con on steroids. 


sweetraglansweater said:


> Just going to put this out there but at 4' 11" 110lbs


atleast you're not 4'11 and obese


sweetraglansweater said:


> I forgot all of those useful things! Yes, somehow they ALWAYS get the jars open. HOWWW???


I can't open jars, but I can open hearts.
Just kidding I'm emotionally shallow and empty.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Ok. I think I follow.
> 
> Just going to put this out there but at 4' 11" 110lbs Im not very intimidating despite my masculizised training. I kind of make for a very sucky version of masculinity since all the martial arts in the world still doesn't make chikken wing arms any stronger


This would be why I said earlier I would just run a human-specimen over with a car before resulting in fist-fighting, playa. I have no physical-skill (&) would likely trip over my own feet - though there have been instances I have exercised my (Se) -- such as growing up with (4)-human male sibling(s) (&) learning the art of being locked in a choke-hold for ''fun,''.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

marblecloud95 said:


> Biggest Irony is that the Trump character he adores is just a Neo-Con on steroids.
> 
> atleast you're not 4'11 and obese
> 
> ...


I was fat in middle-school -- around 140 IBS at 5'2. Unfortunately, all the fat dropped as I aged - including from my chest-fat sac(s) referred to as breast(s). I have since developed into a walking ectomophic rib-cage devoid of of depth (&) feeling.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

In general I like their strength, physic, & stature. I'm attracted to a considerate man with a beautiful smile, a logical mind, & a generous spirit. I love a true gentleman, chivalry is never out of date. Innocence of character is very appealing too. As opposed to someone who is undressing me with his eyes, yuck. I also like a man with power & responsibility who is both kind & humble. I like to feel protected by my man in every sense of the word.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

*that* feeling when you return to an OP you started months ago and revel in its decay...


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

I love this. During my life, I've often felt crap about being a man.

What I do love about about being a man is a sense of strength and protection and being able to effortlessly pick a girl up a foot off the ground.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

Generally speaking, I love that men are so strong and naturally protective of their partners. They're so big and warm and even thinking about it makes me feel all happy inside.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

versace said:


> Generally speaking, I love that men are so strong and naturally protective of their partners. They're so big and warm and even thinking about it makes me feel all happy inside.


Prince was 5' 2"



a sexy man though.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

DudeGuy said:


> Prince was 5' 2"
> 
> 
> 
> a sexy man though.


Yes, but his face makes up for his height


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

honestly wouldn't know where to start, so many different fab qualities for different types of men

some are strong some are sensitive some are sweet some are stoic
some are romantic some are generous some are funny some are cool
some are cute some are sexy some are mysterious some are energetic outgoing adventurous loving 
some are a mix of all or none

sorry i can't put it into actual proper reasoning but sometimes i just have an overwhelming love for men 
and appreciation and respect for them, particularly as they face such damaging stereotypes and disadvantages in life.

ahhhh


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

The notion that I am well aware most of the behaviours are all for show&dance&prance among men for men. When the real deal happens they're like harmless puppies. :kitteh:


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

Faery said:


> Direct communication. Problem solvers. Visuospatial perception. Easygoing. Protective. Strong, physically and emotionally. And of course, the most important thing=OPEN ALL THE JARS!


Strictly utilitarian XD


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Dude, just so you know good looking people don't have it much easier, either. They might get a fuck but they don't get everlasting love, either. So you don't get kissed or fucked. So what.
> 
> Your character will determine the kind of woman that sees your inner worth, not your looks or your perfectly exectued plans. You're just bitter because it isn't easy.
> 
> ...


It's the direct opposite for me. It's very easy to find love or to get someone to love you. But it's way harder to get them to open up their legs day one. Or maybe I need to stop living in my shithole.

Anyways, are most of the girls here lesbians or something? I'm really not seeing much enthusiasm from them. I already fit everything you find sexy about men. I want even more girls to come out and say that I'm their ideal type; then I'll choose among them. Bonus points if they also post their pics in smexy poses so we men can see which girl dreams of us and how hot she is.


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

Stawker said:


> It's the direct opposite for me. It's very easy to find love or to get someone to love you. But it's way harder to get them to open up their legs day one. Or maybe I need to stop living in my shithole.
> 
> Anyways, are most of the girls here lesbians or something? I'm really not seeing much enthusiasm from them. I already fit everything you find sexy about men. I want even more girls to come out and say that I'm their ideal type; then I'll choose among them. Bonus points if they also post their pics in smexy poses so we men can see which girl dreams of us and how hot she is.


I cant stop laughing :tongue:


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

marblecloud95 said:


> I can't open jars, but I can open hearts.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Stawker said:


> Anyways, are most of the girls here lesbians or something? I'm really not seeing much enthusiasm from them. I already fit everything you find sexy about men. I want even more girls to come out and say that I'm their ideal type; then I'll choose among them. Bonus points if they also post their pics in smexy poses so we men can see which girl dreams of us and how hot she is.












post a pick of your stacks of cash and then I'll tell you you're my ideal type all day long, bay-bay.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

sweetraglansweater said:


> post a pick of your stacks of cash and then I'll tell you you're my ideal type all day long, bay-bay.


If you wish to see my real wealth, sweetheart, then you'll have to lose yourself in my embrace. I'll land my gold on your lips.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

They're warm bodies. That's all. Sorry i objectify men

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> They're warm bodies. That's all. Sorry i objectify men
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


dw I could do with some of it; I just need to be less of a fatass to get the right kind of objectification though...


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Riven said:


> dw I could do with some of it; I just need to be less of a fatass to get the right kind of objectification though...


Let's jog xD


----------

